#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Site Nosso

## Plugada

Olá amigos,
Meninas vamos fazer um site, elaborar conteúdo, podemos colocar na uol, dominio que é mais complicado =\ bom anima meninas, vamos ver isso.

Beijox =**

----------


## demiurgo

a ideia eh mto legal!!!

po, naum sou menina... mas se precisarem q uma visao masculina pro site... tamo ae...

se for o caso, coloca como um subdominio do under, tipow...

girls.under-linux.org

scorp?? psy?? 1c3?? heheheheh

[]'s

----------


## _ivy_

Ta ih.. muito legal  :Embarrassment:  

Podem contar comigo pro que precisar.. desenvolvimento.. pitaco.. qualquer coisa :wink:

----------


## Sukkubus

Opa, mais uma menina para o GiRLS  :Smile: 

Seja bem-vinda, _ivy_  :Wink: 

A idéia é legal, Plugada. Mas precisamos acertar detalhes... qual seria o nosso objetivo, etc...

Vamos marcar um chat e conversar sobre isso :}

----------


## Plugada

Olá amigos,
Meninas precisamos marcar o chat então pra discutirmos melhor os detalhes, na minha opinião desde de já o site teria que ser voltado as áreas de informática a qual nós temos habilidades, e design do site teria que ser normal, nada de quarto de menina por mais que seja lindinho rs =* Bom o chat ficaria marcado para esse final de semana, mais onde podemos fazer? bom sukkubus me ajuda ai  :Big Grin:  

Beijoxx

----------


## edson_penna

> Olá amigos,
> Meninas precisamos marcar o chat então pra discutirmos melhor os detalhes, na minha opinião desde de já o site teria que ser voltado as áreas de informática a qual nós temos habilidades, e design do site teria que ser normal, nada de quarto de menina por mais que seja lindinho rs =* Bom o chat ficaria marcado para esse final de semana, mais onde podemos fazer? bom sukkubus me ajuda ai  
> 
> Beijoxx


Legal mesmo, para vcs terem uma idéia a minha professora de Matemática Aplicada é uma Japa bacana e além de dar aulas ela e analista de segurança e usa obviamente o Linux a distro dela é o suse, vou ver se ele me arruma o site dela e posto aqui... se inspire também no http://www.linuxchix.org.br/, mas bacana mesmo é montar uma comunidade feminina aqui no Underlinux, tenho amizade com algumas garotas que estão na área e é maravilhoso o tanto que podemos aprender com elas...

Um abraço e seja bem vinda.

----------


## Fernando

Sem problemas meninas, se quiserem um subdominio, girls.under-linux.org, só falar comigo.

----------


## edson_penna

> Sem problemas meninas, se quiserem um subdominio, girls.under-linux.org, só falar comigo.


Legal... 8)

----------


## Sukkubus

Hoje nós temos uma reunião para decidir alguma coisa sobre isso...  :Smile: 

Valeu Psy, parece que já conseguimos o endereço  :Wink: 

Vamos ver se vai dar certo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fernando

=**
Sem problemas meninas ;]
Depois fala com o Ice ou direto comigo Sukkubus, quando quiserem..

----------


## Sukkubus

> =**
> Sem problemas meninas ;]
> Depois fala com o Ice ou direto comigo Sukkubus, quando quiserem..


Claro  :Wink: 
:*

----------


## xsamanthax

Olá a todas novamente,

como eu tinha dito anteriormente em outra mensagem que sou nova no forum mas frequentei por um bom tempo como visitante.

assim gostaria de saber quem são as meninas do fórum.

Só pra me apresentar meu nome é Samantha tenho 20 anos sou natural de Floripa, faço faculdade de informática na Unisul.

gosto de linux mas tenho que aprender muito.

Um beijo à todas.

----------


## _ivy_

Olaaa Samantha!

Bem-vinda  :Smile: 

Espero que outras meninas se inspirem com a sua atitude e saiam do anonimato.. rs... 

[]'s

----------


## c0de_susy

se quiserem eu nao sou de postar mas posso começar a entrar para nova era

----------


## Fernando

Claro, como nao, por favor, sintam-se a vontade, vamos formar a comunidade feminina de Linux aqui na Under ;]]

----------


## Spelk

Mas e ae garotas, já tem algo em andamento ou só as idéias???

Dou o maior apoio!!! Acho q vcs estão no caminho certo!!! :wink:

----------


## c0de_susy

ja me passaram ideias pena que uma ae que eh pra hoje nao consegui resolver

----------


## Spelk

> ja me passaram ideias pena que uma ae que eh pra hoje nao consegui resolver


Posta ae, quem sabe alguém por aqui naum tem uma "luz" de como fazer!!! :wink:

----------


## Plugada

Então gente, o pequeno probleminha é nosso logotipo, eu fiz um mais pra mim ele ainda não está bom, temos que arrumar ele escolher o novo theme e já escrever nossos artigos, mais primeiramente é esse o problema caso haja algum Cartoonista (risos) ou algo semelhante me contate [email protected]

Beijox

----------


## _ivy_

Aff.. parece que o girls perdeu-se no limbo... 
Pluuuuu... por onde vc anda???? 
Vamos retomar isso.. hein.. hein?? 
A ideia tava tao legal.. 

bjs..

----------


## Fernando

Nao tá abandonada nao, a Sukkubus e a Plugada que tao com as rédeas ai..

----------


## _ivy_

hmmm.. bom.. e' que a gente costumava conversar no msn.. mas nao vi mais ninguem por la.. achei que tinham desistido.. 
Entao.. se precisarem de ajuda.. estamos ai..

----------


## Fernando

Hm, faz um tempo que nao vejo também, mas tenta falar com elas la entao ;]

----------


## Plugada

Olá gente, aconteceu muitas coisas desde de placa de video pifada e porblemas de saúde, mais bom mil desculpas, e estou devolta, e como já estava fazendo estou com pagina index pronta, falta mostrar para as meninas e passar pra vc psy ou outro pra colocar no ar, e uma reunião pra decidir a theme e conteúdo, bom vamos marcar essa reunião =* beijox Estou de Volta pra ficar =)

Até Mais.

----------


## lacierdias

Gostaria de saber q chat é este q o pessoal aqui entra????
OBS: adorei a ideia das meninas...abraço

----------


## Fernando

Chat? Usamos o fórum ;]

No caso, agente resolve por icq/irc/msn os problemas/ideias a parte.

----------


## Plugada

Olá
Bom, meninas que vão participar do underlinuxgirls como talves vcs já conferiram a index dizendo sobre o que vamos fazer, está no ar http://girls.under-linux.org temos agora que marcar uma reunião para decidir conteúdo do site, me contate por msn, ou e-mail gente beijokas at++

----------


## lacierdias

Ai mano poderia rolar umas camisetas com este logo das meninas minha esposa adorou e to afim de comprar uma para ela e outra para minha filha de 3 meses...rsrsrsrs vai ficar show...tem como rolar as camisas com aquela bonequinha e tudo.....
Valeu adorei a ideia.....Abraço em geral

----------


## Sukkubus

> Ai mano poderia rolar umas camisetas com este logo das meninas


Enquanto não acontece isso, as meninas estão usando a da Underlinux mesmo (eu ganhei a minha :roll: )

Plugada e Ivy, vamos marcar um chat. Também estive sumida e precisamos conversar sobre o site, ok?  :Smile:

----------


## lacierdias

é uma opção...rs mas a bonequinha de vc ficou uma gracinha....

----------


## Sukkubus

> é uma opção...rs mas a bonequinha de vc ficou uma gracinha....


A nossa bonequinha ou o meu avatar? não entendi  :Smile:

----------


## _ivy_

> Plugada e Ivy, vamos marcar um chat. Também estive sumida e precisamos conversar sobre o site, ok?


Aeee.. nossa quanto tempo!  :Smile: 

Vamos marcar algo sim... por mim qq dia de tarde (ah, exceto nos findis que normalmente nao estou em casa  :Smile:  )

----------


## spectrum

Ola meninada... como vão ... e a idéia do site de vc'S? como está ??? parada... vamos pola em prática pois podemos chamar uma maior parte de usuárias e fazer uma ligação entre os dois sites! ficaria massa

----------


## Pedro0278

Eta coveiro....

Mas a ideia do site é boa... va se discutir o que mesmo?

----------


## Bios

> Ola meninada... como vão ... e a idéia do site de vc'S? como está ??? parada... vamos pola em prática pois podemos chamar uma maior parte de usuárias e fazer uma ligação entre os dois sites! ficaria massa


Spec ... naum sei se vc percebeu ... mas esse tópico parou em Setembro do ano passado ... :roll: 

A Plugada ainda trabalha com algumas coisas .... mas a idéia inicial naum foi levada a diante ... 

Tem várias meninas cadastradas no Under .... infelismente poucas aparecem ..... e a parte do forum dedicada as meninas tem ficado as moscas ... :-(

Quem sabe as coisas mudam ..... seria bom ver issu aki movimentado novamente .... com as meninas :wink:

----------


## Plugada

Olá
Poderiamos continuar sim, mais no caso do site está complicado poderiamos fazer outra coisa ou deixar nossa parte no fórum mais ativa o que eu recomendaria, já que o site seria em conjunto com o oficial underlinux, assim dependeriamos dos admins para atualizar ou qualquer outra coisa, mais voto na idéia de ativar nossa parte no fórum e do site ?? não sei.


beijoxx =**

----------


## _ivy_

Eu tbm gostaria de ver isso aqui mais movimentado.. pena que de tantos nomezinhos meigos cadastrados no site 95% eh homem disfarçado e os outros 5% somos eu, bios, plugada e sukkubus (falando nisso, kd ela??) e mais umas que nao assumem seu lado nerdiii hauhauha.. kidding.. 

de qq forma, nao custa tentar rs....

----------


## spectrum

Para a legião feminina da Underlinux uma novidade... Spectrum em conjunto com a galera da noite "Mobidus... PenalAmon.... Loobyuei..... Mobdic..... Sinopse...... caveiramem" (são usuarios da net mas nao do forum).. estamos levando aos quatro cantos do mundo o Undergirl!!!! esse grupo nigth_forever aceito meu pedido de divulgação!!!
Eles vão espalhar para a galera que a underlinux tera seu portal ROSA.. e que ja tem um forum para as meninas do brasil e exterior 
Beijos t+




> Eu tbm gostaria de ver isso aqui mais movimentado.. pena que de tantos nomezinhos meigos cadastrados no site 95% eh homem disfarçado e os outros 5% somos eu, bios, plugada e sukkubus (falando nisso, kd ela??) e mais umas que nao assumem seu lado nerdiii hauhauha.. kidding.. 
> 
> de qq forma, nao custa tentar rs....

----------


## Plugada

Obrigada pela ajuda, ou pelo apoio melhor dizendo,
Vamos manter nossa parte no fórum ativa, e assim vocês homens
saberam o que as Geek Girls pensam, nossas idéias e opinões X:]
bom isso ai, agradecida "Mobidus... PenalAmon.... Loobyuei..... Mobdic..... Sinopse...... caveiramem.......Spectrum"

t++

----------

